# Khon kaen transport



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi, All,

Can anyone tell me how to get from Khon Kaen airport to the town centre - - also cost of transport , ie taxi's , tuk tuk to the Pullman hotel from airport. Thank you


----------

